# Battery power for American Flyer standard gauge?



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, 
I know it sounds potentially sinful to even suggest...
...But is there an easy way to convert an American Flyer standard gauge loco to run on battery/rc without replacing the original mechanism and motor? 

My grandfather had a set of these back when he was a kid, so I would love to own a set myself. At the time (late 1920's) he did not have electricity in the home... So in order to run his trains, his father would bring home batteries he charged at the police station where he worked. I assume he must have had an inverter to power the set's controller pack...thus producing AC at the rails. 

My modern-day version of this is not dependent on home electricity, but more so that I prefer 2 rail track! And if you're using batteries, why not have them on board, and why not have radio control too? 

Thanks for any thoughts 
Jeff


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

You might want a more efficient motor than what's in one now, or be preparred to haul several battery cars.... 
I know Lionel was ac, but I thought AF was dc on the rails. 

Toc would know I betcha! 

John


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

American Flier Trains were AC powered. Why else would the locos need a mechanical device to reverse directions. 

Bill


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe all early AF locos had series wound motors. A series wound motor would work on AC or DC. There were apparently later units DC only, and there was a "DC" after the engine number. DC power packs from AF were called "rectaformers" (probably rectifiers (used to make DC from AC) and transformer. 

I don't know about any "standard gauge" AF locos, I thought they were "S" scale and "O" scale only. Standard gauge is usually meant to be the stuff larger than "O" 

Hope that helps. 

Greg


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff,

Standard gauge trains run on 2 1/8" gauge track. Are you planning to regauge your AF SG trains?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I did some more googling, AF clearly made SG trains. Wow, learn something every day. Having a hard time getting details on what type motors... if the non-moving part of the motor has a metal winding of wire, then it is a series type motor and should work on DC. 

It will probably draw a lot of current. 

How about a picture Jeff? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys thanks for the responses! The thread was quiet for a little while, so sorry for my delay in response. 

Greg, 
I'm thinking you might be onto something...it's interesting that my grandfather ran the trains from a battery. Sorry no pics...yet. I still have to find a good deal! 

Mark, 
I was actually thinking about hand-laying 2 rail track in 2 1/8 gauge....or possibly making dual gauge track. I'm also thinking about buying one of the President's cars to use as a guide for scratcbuilding a 45mm gauge version.


----------

